# Remote HCC Coding job



## jolinthomas (May 12, 2016)

I'm looking to see if Remote HCC Coding, I need some extra income and was wondering if any of you could answer some questions.
Would I be able to work my current full time job and do remote coding on nights and weekends?
I'm a CPC certified coder and I've working in HCC Coding for 5 years


----------



## Carlyn217# (May 18, 2016)

*Independent Contractor HCC Risk Adjustment Auditor/Coder*

Having worked a FT job and PT HCC is really tough.  It can be done; however, some companies require that you put in 20-25 hours/week to be considered PT.  I would suggest you find out the minimum time required to meet the PT hours, then go from there.  Good luck!


----------

